# Conditions: San Luis Peak



## aaron w (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice work! I always enjoy your pics.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah!


----------



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks. A couple notes:

Pic 14 shows the ridge we had to go over to get to San Luis (where sun goes to shade in center of photo).

Pic 26 shows the snowcat from the top of San Luis.

Pic 31 is Wetterhorn & Uncompagre (sp?).

--Chris


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

*Great article in Couloir*

Hey Chris.. I am sure you've already read Skip's article in Couloir about your trip, but in case you haven't seen it yet here's the link:
http://www.couloirmag.com/articles/news/sean/crossen-sanluis.htm

Nice work, and great photos! Cheers


----------

